# Can Masteron Be Used During Bulking Cycle?



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well i know most use this type of gear before a competition to get tat cut look..but i have read and will post some research i found aboiut using it to help me bulk..I'm on a 10 week cycle of test-e 500mg a week was thinkn bout starting hemasteron on week four at 300mg a week doing 3 diff. shots of a 100 mg each for 2-3 weeks,do u think this is the correct way to do it or if not any idea on how to stack itallready on week one of test.Here is that article i found.............."Bodybuilders have a strong like for non-aromatizing androgens, and find Masteron very useful in a cutting phase. It is generally used for a number of weeks prior to a competition, in an effort to bring out an improved look of density and hardness to the muscles. As long as body fat percentage is low enough, Masteron should work very well. Provided everything fits as if should, the user can achieve that "ripped" look so popular to professional bodybuilding. The androgenic effect can also be crucial during this period, a time when caloric intake is drastically lowered. The user is provided added "kick" or "drive" to push through the grueling training sessions leading up to the show. Recreational users might also be interested in Masteron. (Although dihydrotestosterone is not highly active in muscle tissue, the 2 alkylation present on drostanolone considerably intensifies its anabolic effect. It can therefore be used somewhat effectively as bulking agent, providing a consistent gain of high quality muscle mass). It can also be successfully combined with other steroids for an enhanced effect. Mixing drostanolone with an injectable anabolic such as Deca-Durabolin or Equipoise can prove quite useful for example, the two providing notably enhanced muscle gain without excessive water retention. For greater mass gains, a stronger androgen such as Dianabol or an injectable testosterone would do the trick. The result here can be an extreme muscle gain, with a lower level of water retention & other estrogenic side effects than if these steroids were used alone (usually in higher doses"


----------



## EOD (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm going to be doing sus 250 500mg a week along with masteron400mg a week. It's gunna be more of a lean bulk seeing as I put muscle on really easily.


----------



## ROID (Oct 24, 2010)

I would consider other options if you want to add some mass. If you decide to go with it then I would run it longer than 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2010)

ROID said:


> I would consider other options if you want to add some mass. If you decide to go with it then I would run it longer than 2 to 3 weeks.


 
werd . . masteron is not cheap . . I would rather go a high dose boldernone cycle


----------



## ROID (Oct 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . masteron is not cheap . . I would rather go a high dose boldernone cycle



I think I  would prefer EQ to masteron as well.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 24, 2010)

injectables such deca and Eq or orals such as dbol and a-bombs!!!


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 24, 2010)

I used test e eq and mast in a cycle a few years ago. It made me more full and my pumps lasted all day long.  I was doing a lot for me back them 750 test, 600 eq and 500 mast.  I got painful calf and low back pumps just walking a couple city blocks. I feel the mast really drove it compared to just test and eq. Way bigger pumps that lasted all day.


----------

